# Replacing Rotors on 1992 v6 Nissan 4x4 Pick-up



## bugmenot (May 30, 2006)

I have a 1992 v6 Nissan 4x4 Pick-up and need to replace the rotors. I can't afford the 300 bucks the mechanic is going to charge and hate the sound of metal grinding when I brake. The mechanic replaced the brake pads but says there is a deep scratch in the rotor and it can't be resurfaced. I do not have prior experience with replacing rotors or brakes for that matter but I can follow directions very well. With that said, has anyone replaced the rotors on their late model nissan truck? How difficult is it and should I purchase a Haynes manual before attempting? I don't have a torque wrench so how would I judge the amount of pressure when putting the rotor and hub back on? Do I need to sand down the new rotor first or grease the calipers? Any information or knowhow would be appreciated or if you could lead me in the direction of detailed online information.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

*reply for your brake question*



bugmenot said:


> I have a 1992 v6 Nissan 4x4 Pick-up and need to replace the rotors. I can't afford the 300 bucks the mechanic is going to charge and hate the sound of metal grinding when I brake. The mechanic replaced the brake pads but says there is a deep scratch in the rotor and it can't be resurfaced. I do not have prior experience with replacing rotors or brakes for that matter but I can follow directions very well. With that said, has anyone replaced the rotors on their late model nissan truck? How difficult is it and should I purchase a Haynes manual before attempting? I don't have a torque wrench so how would I judge the amount of pressure when putting the rotor and hub back on? Do I need to sand down the new rotor first or grease the calipers? Any information or knowhow would be appreciated or if you could lead me in the direction of detailed online information.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.



Hey first things first.... air impact gun probally a 19mm or 21mm to take the wheel off, then you should find about four bolts in the back of the caliper assembly. remove all four you need to remove the pins and grease them they might be seized if its rust country so a little muscle would help. put them back in. im assuming theres two pins then remove old rotor and put the new one on. look very closely at the brake pads and there should be metal brackets on the inside closer to the caliper put the brake pads exactly as they are if you are putting new brake pads on. now assemble the brake pads on the caliper and line it up with the holes and insert the bolts you removed the same way you took it off. you should spray brake cleaner on the new rotor. you might have to machine them if they were not stored laying flat. ask the store you bought them from how they store them. if they store the rotors flat then your good to go. if there not then youll have to machine them otherwise they could be distorted. you can find brake cleaner at local parts stores one can should do.


----------

